# Horsemanship at shows



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Western or English?


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

its equitation so make sure your and your horses apperance are clean. You clothes and tack fit well. Heels down, shoulders back, chin up, elbows in, that kind of basic stuff. If your hand move alot then where gloves. Black hides a riders flaws better then any other color so use it to your advantage. Generally your pattern will count more then your rail work, but every breed and show is different. If your showing a specific breed get on that breeds website and get a rulebook and if they have one get some sort of equitation manual. Your horse needs to be responsive and give the apperance of a pleasurable and safe ride. Know Your Pattern. Dont rush your pattern. When it says stop then stop and breath for a second so the judge knows you stopped. Taking your time will give you a clean and neat pattern. Acknowledge your judge. They do have books on horsemanship, i would consider investing in some of them. Also don't make big movements. Your reins should be long but not to long that they look sloppy and you have to move you hand like a foot and a half

you may want to look at this website in the middle are several different articles about horsemanship

http://www.equisearch.com/horses_riding_training/Western/pattern_events/


----------

